# Clean Detail/Midands Car Care Enthusiast Training! Win an AM Details Sample Pack!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yesterday Nick from CleanDetail and I hosted our very first Training Day, at Nicks fantastic unit up in Doncaster.

The day was pitched at the Detailing Enthusiast and aimed to cover the basics of cleaning and preparing a car for machine polishing, and also covered machine polishing, glazing and different types of protective products.

This write up offers a brief overview of the day and a flavour of the topics covered.

Milly and I arrived at Nicks unit bright and early around 8:30 to begin help setting up for the day:


DSC04494 by RussZS, on Flickr

The subject for the day was to be this very tired looking Audi TT Roadster:


DSC04495 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was the perfect test subject as it was littered with RDS, Swirls, holograms and had been partly resprayed. It was also the hardest clearcoat I'd ever come across!

A few of the attendees beginning to arrive:


DSC04496 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick getting some before shots on his SLR:


DSC04498 by RussZS, on Flickr

After ensuring everyone was signed and settled in and refreshed from their journeys from Milly's superb tea and coffee, we began the first part of the day - how to safely wash and decontaminate a car ready for machine polishing:


DSC04500 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick rinsing any loose dirt from the car:


DSC04503 by RussZS, on Flickr

Degreaser used to begin to break down any heavier soiling on the lower half of the car:


DSC04506 by RussZS, on Flickr

A fallout remover was used on the wheels to begin pre cleaning them ahead of making physical contact:


DSC04514 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04517 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed and snow foamed:


DSC04518 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 was used around the tighter areas of the car with a Swissvax brush:


DSC04522 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick then began to work on the wheels with Smart Wheels mixed 10:1


DSC04523 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04526 by RussZS, on Flickr

After hand washing with AM Details shampoo and their mitt, the car was rinsed again:


DSC04536 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this point we spoke about the fact that despite the car appearing 'clean' there was a fair amount of contamination left, which needed to be safely removed ahead of any machine polishing.

We followed up with a fallout remover and Tardis to safely eliminate the fallout and tar deposits present:


DSC04540 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was followed with another thorough rinse:


DSC04543 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then the car was safely dried:


DSC04545 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04547 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04549 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once dried, the TT was moved inside to begin the claying process:


DSC04554 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04555 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04556 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04557 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04558 by RussZS, on Flickr

The TT was then dried again to remove any traces of clay lubricant:


DSC04561 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we turned our attention to the paint on the TT and began to cover the difference between various polishes and polishing systems on the market and also how filler heavy products can work:


DSC04565 by RussZS, on Flickr

The TT was thoroughly taped and masked up using 3M Tape and sheeting:


DSC04568 by RussZS, on Flickr

We then took two very popular 'glazes' which can be very effective if used correctly and we understand what the product is doing to the paint:


DSC04570 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04571 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04574 by RussZS, on Flickr

Here we can see the significant filling effect from this type of products:


DSC04584 by RussZS, on Flickr

A laser pointer was used to allow us to assess removal rates and also the difference in temperature build up between DA and Rotary:


DSC04596 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04600 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also covered the difference between different polishes and again how these polishes can also fill quite heavily:


DSC04580 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04581 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also demo'd some of the newer machines to market such as the Rupes BigFoot system and looked at whether or not these systems filled:


DSC04593 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick demonstrating a Rotary in action:


DSC04601 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04603 by RussZS, on Flickr

Discussion around different polishing systems and the Microfibre pads available on the market:


DSC04611 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Flex 3401 was also used to show the difference between various machines and how they work:


DSC04612 by RussZS, on Flickr

We then opened up the car to the group to have a go themselves using everything from a DAS6 to a Flex DA, Rupes Bigfoot and various Rotary Polishers:


DSC04614 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04615 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick's superb lift put to good effect:


DSC04617 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04618 by RussZS, on Flickr

Flex DA with MF pad:


DSC04624 by RussZS, on Flickr

Festool RAP150 Rotary:


DSC04626 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04628 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04630 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04632 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04634 by RussZS, on Flickr

One of my customer Joe made the trip up from Hinckley for the day!


DSC04637 by RussZS, on Flickr

Ricky from Birmingham working his new found skills on the rear quarter:


DSC04641 by RussZS, on Flickr

We also covered machine polishing lights:


DSC04648 by RussZS, on Flickr

Milly also joined in working her magic on the very tired looking exhaust - for some reason she managed to draw a very big crowd!


DSC04652 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04655 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick demonstrating the Mothers Polishing Cone:


DSC04656 by RussZS, on Flickr

Starting to look much sharper!


DSC04659 by RussZS, on Flickr

After machining we covered the difference between Wax and Sealants, where hybrids fit in and also Coatings:


DSC04661 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheel waxes were also covered - Swissvax Autobahn here applied by Chris by hand!


DSC04663 by RussZS, on Flickr

Nick applying Wolfgang's Fuzion Hybrid:


DSC04665 by RussZS, on Flickr

Waxes curing:


DSC04668 by RussZS, on Flickr

Glass coatings were also covered:


DSC04670 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The various waxes, including the £800 Swissvax Crystal Rock being removed:


DSC04674 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04675 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04677 by RussZS, on Flickr

Admiring their own hard work:


DSC04680 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04682 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04683 by RussZS, on Flickr

Towards the end of the day, we also did a quick Q&A Session and also asked the group a series of questions. We used these answers and also observations from throughout the day to choose a person who we felt had learnt the most from the session.

Congrats to Chris who won this AM Details Sample Set!


DSC04685 by RussZS, on Flickr

A final summary from the day:


DSC04688 by RussZS, on Flickr

Everyone also went away with a little gift souvenir from the day - this CD/MCC Mug with Enthusiast Detailing Day printed on the reverse side:


DSC04697 by RussZS, on Flickr

From my perspective this first session was really well and we've already received some very kind words and feedback. There are a number of tweaks we'll be making to future sessions which will follow in various locations around the UK. We will also be doing a course which is a bit more Advanced which will look at RDS removal, Wet Sanding and more advanced technique - dates will follow shortly.

I'd personally like to thank Nick also for hosting the day - it was a great experience and I definitely have unit envy - you must have one of the very best (if not THE best) detailing units in the UK!

Also, for a bit of fun, we're giving away an AM Details Sample Pack worth £25 to whoever comes up with the best caption for this picture....


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr
*
Please leave your caption as a reply to this thread*

Thanks for reading and please feel free to express any interest in any future courses in this thread. We are looking to have pretty much national coverage and are already discussing further venues, including some well known traders on here, for 2013.

Thanks for reading!

Russ.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks like a very worthwhile day mate.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Awesome stuff guys 

This sort of thing is invaluable to any enthusiast wanting to take it to next level detailing! 

When are you next planning a day like this guys? Would you do a car forum based event?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Was a great day thanks. Definately recommend it to anyone. Real friendly atmosphere too.


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

"Get your tool away from me, eww it's gone black at the end you should get it checked"


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OGGYsri said:


> Looks like a very worthwhile day mate.


Thanks buddy. We'll sort a day for our 121 session ASAP 



Blackroc said:


> Awesome stuff guys
> 
> This sort of thing is invaluable to any enthusiast wanting to take it to next level detailing!
> 
> When are you next planning a day like this guys? Would you do a car forum based event?


Yes definitely! I've already been approached by a few car clubs. In a way it makes the day a bit easier as we can cover how to work with a specific paint type for a specific car/make.



PrestigeChris said:


> Was a great day thanks. Definately recommend it to anyone. Real friendly atmosphere too.


Thanks Chris! Glad to finally meet you too and thanks for the Roses! Nom nom!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks like a brill day had by all, fair play to you and Nick for setting this up Russ :thumb:
training days like this make DW what it is imo, theres only so much you can learn from reading on a forum, its all about the practical side of things


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

"I dont care how big your tool is..... i get a better result by hand...."


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like a great day, some real skills passed on there.... keep up the good work guys.....and of course Milly,


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

I saw this day posted in the Midlands section but had to work  I will be keeping an eye out for the next one to see if I can make it. The TT definately looks better at the end of the day. Out of curiosity whose car do you use? just thinking as it is now covered in many different combo's of glazes, sealants and waxes lol.

As for the caption it has to be "You are not putting anything battery operated in my exhaust"


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> looks like a brill day had by all, fair play to you and Nick for setting this up Russ :thumb:
> training days like this make DW what it is imo, theres only so much you can learn from reading on a forum, its all about the practical side of things


Defo Kev. I really enjoyed it too. The first one was always going to be challenging but it was great to see how well received it was.



ford nut said:


> "I dont care how big your tool is..... i get a better result by hand...."


:lol::lol::lol::lol:



ford nut said:


> Looks like a great day, some real skills passed on there.... keep up the good work guys.....and of course Milly,


Thank you 



Greboth said:


> I saw this day posted in the Midlands section but had to work  I will be keeping an eye out for the next one to see if I can make it. The TT definately looks better at the end of the day. Out of curiosity whose car do you use? just thinking as it is now covered in many different combo's of glazes, sealants and waxes lol.
> 
> As for the caption it has to be "You are not putting anything battery operated in my exhaust"


We are aiming to possibly do one per month, depending on the demand.

The car was an auction car from a local dealership so if anything we've added value to the car for the dealer too 

Nick has some much better afters than I do. We really did transform the car in a day. The group did a superb job!


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Can I do another quote aswell?

"You think you'll win a mug with that tool pahahahaha"



Glad to see you guys combining your skills and teaching others this is what life should be about and also using Alan at am details range aswell in your tuition helping out all the detailer top marks from me


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like a terrific day- I will need to make it down for the next one! 

Already heard some good feedback from some of the guys who attended. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

glad you all had a good day

just about the right number of people as well

everybody seemed to be hands on,and thats what these days are for,getting involved

to anybody thinking of going to such a day

GO you will only learn something new by observing other people in action,and talking to others,we can ALL learn something new,everyday is a school day

also dont be shy.... there is no such thing as a daft question..


as for the caption

" you cant beat a bit of rear end action"


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

i would be intrested in this type of course. Will keep an eye on this one


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work in this project


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great work, would have come if it was closer!

As for caption...

_"you got one dirty tool, I'll stick with my hands..._


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks buddy. We'll sort a day for our 121 session ASAP
> 
> Excellent mate, just let me know what dates you have.
> 
> Sean


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im definitely interested in the more advance course, but may do an enthusiast course before to ensure i get techniques right.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done to you Nick and Russ and Milly doing all the hard work for the pair of you unit looks even better in use loving the lift what model is that as very keen on one , and can you flush mount it? Great days looks to have been had pitty I was not closer


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Im definitely interested in the more advance course, but may do an enthusiast course before to ensure i get techniques right.


You'd enjoy it  have a nice mix of experiance on the course from non to valeting / detailing level.

Was a very good day! Will stick my photos up shortly


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

'Is that battery actually dead!?, or do you just like watching me use my hands!'

Top work guys, would definitely be interested in a course like this. Would be invaluable!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

What a great looking day, very informative.

"There are butt plugs and there are butt plugs, sadly yours is a little too dirty for me"


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

"Get that drill away from here. This isn't construction site. Just look what my hands can do:thumb:"


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats on a great day guys!


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks Again for cracking day Russ and Nick

Long drive back but well worth the money , picked some valuable tips and and money saving time tips to. Anyone thinking of attending one of the days well enjoy it . Also Great see how keen enthusiastic you guys are and happy to give out so much advice .
Great day all round and a good bit of humour thrown in too
Cheers again
Tony


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Jealous to have missed this. Will certainly be up for any more as long as I'm home. With Steve with the amount you can learn at days like this. 

Not just a fun day but a great learning environment and it's great to get a hands on and ask questions. Of course it's only as good as the teachers which on that day the students were blessed.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Looked like awesome fun guys  - nice work...


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Cracking day, lots of fun


----------



## purplechris (Dec 6, 2012)

*Cheers*

Cheers to Nick, Russ and Milly

(Milly makes a cracking brew) :car:

Really enjoyed the day, learned loads and looking forward to some good weather so i can enjoy the am detail prize i got.

Thanks again guys, really good day great bunch of people and was great to meet you all.


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

" Look what ive found in my ARSEnal "


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

What a great idea; well done to all involved in pulling it off 
Difficult to think of a quote that isn't too x-rated!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Here, let me give your backbox a quick going over with my BBC (Big Black Cone)


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Milly "Now thats what I call a Butt Plug"


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Men can have all the tools they want, but nothing beats a handjob from a woman.

Looks like everyone had a great day and learnt a lot :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, feedback and competition entries 

Have a great 2013 all of you.

Russ.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

have i missed it

when will the caption comp winner be annouced


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry ill announce the winner on Jan 6th.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

no probs

looking forawrd to the wet sanded v6 clio


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

training day looked really good, wish i was not in the highlands of scotland and could pop in one day.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Looked a good day guys

"Say hello to my little friend"


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

I would love to take part in one of these days. If you arrange a day that's not too far from the Bristol area i would definitely like to take part :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looked a great day , sorry I live so far away....

" Honestly Milly , will you stop using this for applying your mascara "


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

We are aiming to have a few days across the country during 2013, we are just finalising the specific details with the venue holders


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Great look forward to hearing 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks all
> 
> We are aiming to have a few days across the country during 2013, we are just finalising the specific details with the venue holders


Doncaster preferably for me  haha


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Doncaster preferably for me  haha


Lol!

Defo another in Doncaster, probably Feb


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like a great day.

Its not all about the tool, Its the technique that gets results. Watch and learn.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks a great day, would definitely attend if more south west as I'm down in Plymouth. 
I've got a tired looking 51 plate mini cooper that I just bought and would love to learn machine polishing.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Lol!
> 
> Defo another in Doncaster, probably Feb


Perfect, thats the misses unstuck for what to buy me for my birthday present at the start of feb


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the smashing response so far, Here is my slant on things :thumb:

Here are some photos of the vehicle before we started:
































































During the washing process:
































































Now inside, Skipped a few things but here is some machine polishing.




























Some Filler 50/50's



















More Polishing shots



















Some of our students having a go...





































Some sealants, coatings & wax's we were to play with.
































































And some of the finished Audi on the day.




























And finally, Russ & his food corner.....










:buffer:

Thanks again to everyone who came, as well as the effots from everyone, And not for getting Milly for my always full cup and currently very clean kitchen!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting some of those Nick. Ill get you back


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Muffin man


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's festive plumpness


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice selection of products, seems like everyone had a good time!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

RoyalGarage said:


> Very nice selection of products, seems like everyone had a good time!


was a very good day indeed :thumb:

Was nice to meet a group of people willing to learn and see what products are really like.

ATB
Nick


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I would be interested in a training day in West Midlands. 

Not sure if this feasible or not but I'll ask anyway - could training days include any time on the trainee's own car? I ask this from the perspective that as a complete novice I could pick up tips specifically concerning my car and fix its problem areas.

At the moment I am just washing and applying AG SRP/UDS but want to move up into claying/polishing by machine etc. :buffer:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

explorer said:


> I would be interested in a training day in West Midlands.
> 
> Not sure if this feasible or not but I'll ask anyway - could training days include any time on the trainee's own car? I ask this from the perspective that as a complete novice I could pick up tips specifically concerning my car and fix its problem areas.
> 
> At the moment I am just washing and applying AG SRP/UDS but want to move up into claying/polishing by machine etc. :buffer:


At the moment the next session is in Doncaster this month (27th) But the next ones will be at various places across the UK.

What your asking is no issue, But as we have 10 trainees at any session this is not feasible as time taken to swap cars, wash cars and prep ready for items like machining make it near imposable as all 10 students would want the same.

What i suggest is one on one training as this can be on your vehicle. I know myself and Russ do sessions from half days onwards and its totally bespoke to what you want to learn.

Hope this helps,
Atb
Nick


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

explorer said:


> I would be interested in a training day in West Midlands.
> 
> Not sure if this feasible or not but I'll ask anyway - could training days include any time on the trainee's own car? I ask this from the perspective that as a complete novice I could pick up tips specifically concerning my car and fix its problem areas.
> 
> At the moment I am just washing and applying AG SRP/UDS but want to move up into claying/polishing by machine etc. :buffer:


Hi there,

As Nick suggests above, I'd be happy to do something specific with you (I'm based in Walsall), priced by the hour, covering whatever you'd like to and indeed on your own vehicle.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As Nick suggests above, I'd be happy to do something specific with you (I'm based in Walsall), priced by the hour, covering whatever you'd like to and indeed on your own vehicle.
> 
> ...


Thank you - I will have to drop you a PM and arrange something in the near future hopefully. Xmas and the missus has had a detrimental impact on the wallet!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one guys :thumb:..
I wouldn't mind popping along for a nosey on your next one, well if ok with you guys ..


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

dooka said:


> Nice one guys :thumb:..
> I wouldn't mind popping along for a nosey on your next one, well if ok with you guys ..


Our next one is on Sunday the 27th of Jan :thumb:

Only £79.99 per person


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol cheeky!

We have a venue confirmed for March too which is more London way. Details coming later in the month!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Sorry ill announce the winner on Jan 6th.


WHo won sample?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking very good, nice to see more detailers joining in the good old detailing classes, something I always found very rewarding. Looks like the class covers of lot of aspects of detailing 

One wee point, noticed a few in the pics holding clay in finger tips and using the tips of the fingers to put the clay on the paint - this is not something I would recommend, especially for those learning to clay as the finger tips are more likely to put increased pressure through the clay and increase the chance of marring, especially on sensitive finishes. While this is okay if you are experienced and know to guard against pressure spots, while learning I always recommend people keep the clay in the palm of the hand or at the base of the finger joints where more even pressure is likely to be applied. 

Looks a good class in nice location though, I do like seeing classes becoming more popular


----------



## Covenantor (Sep 19, 2012)

"You'll need more than a 99 or 69 for that cone to make me smile....?" Only the crumbliest flakiest........ Need Apply!


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

"wish you smiled at my exhaust" 

"my gun likes latex too you know"


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

"Once youve gone Black theres no going back"


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Please find attached a few photos from the second Enthusiast Training Day which took place on the 27th January at Nick's unit in Doncaster:


DSC05128 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05160 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05179 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05198 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05200 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05224 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05225 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05234 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05253 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ford nut said:


> "I dont care how big your tool is..... i get a better result by hand...."


We have our winner right here - sorry for the delayed announcement.

Send me a PM mate with your address and we'll get a kit sent down to you from Alan 

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

As if I've missed two of these now , any ideas when the next one might be ?

Cheers


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We don't provide a certificate as yet and probably wouldn't on a larger group based course like this - if we did it would purely be for attendance rather than a measure of anything else.

The next one will be in Surrey in March, hopefully followed by an April date in Walsall


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Russ , I'll keep my eyes peeled !


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> We have our winner right here - sorry for the delayed announcement.
> 
> Send me a PM mate with your address and we'll get a kit sent down to you from Alan
> 
> ...


Hi Russ , Milly, Alan...

Must remember to check back more often,,,lol... will pm you my details fella....

Many thanks :thumb:


----------

